# Rich non tipper



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Took well to do couple home to their country club estates....he's telling me a 3 bed 2 bath can be bought for $400,000 and they we turn on his street and he says these go for $1.2 million....

Then we get to the house and he come the thank you's and I get their luggage out and I give it to him......I'm looking at him and his hands and they are empty.....he says thanks again.....and I'm silent just turning to get back in my car and leave....

Its a-holes like that and others that keep me looking for other better employment....in the end Uber will be left with mostly newly immigrant non english speakers and retired people who willingly accept these low fares....here in south Florida


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You should always be looking for better employment, assholes or not.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a few leads for better jobs.....and one was a former uber driver now working 9 to 5 earning 45K... at least Uber allows me to make contacts....


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Took well to do couple home to their country club estates....he's telling me a 3 bed 2 bath can be bought for $400,000 and they we turn on his street and he says these go for $1.2 million....
> 
> Then we get to the house and he come the thank you's and I get their luggage out and I give it to him......I'm looking at him and his hands and they are empty.....he says thanks again.....and I'm silent just turning to get back in my car and leave....
> 
> Its a-holes like that and others that keep me looking for other better employment....in the end Uber will be left with mostly newly immigrant non english speakers and retired people who willingly accept these low fares....here in south Florida


Happens all the time. I find that the more they have, the less likely they are to tip. It's usually the working class that tips me.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Took well to do couple home to their country club estates....he's telling me a 3 bed 2 bath can be bought for $400,000 and they we turn on his street and he says these go for $1.2 million....
> 
> Then we get to the house and he come the thank you's and I get their luggage out and I give it to him......I'm looking at him and his hands and they are empty.....he says thanks again.....and I'm silent just turning to get back in my car and leave....
> 
> Its a-holes like that and others that keep me looking for other better employment....in the end Uber will be left with mostly newly immigrant non english speakers and retired people who willingly accept these low fares....here in south Florida


You could have told him you're looking at getting a better job, does he have any tips?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Inquire as follows:
-Wow nice house must cost a fortune for security
- You look like a jetsetter ...travel much?
- now dont you want to tip me


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Inquire as follows:
> -Wow nice house must cost a fortune for security
> - You look like a jetsetter ...travel much?
> - now dont you want to tip me


Hey, I like this tactic.....very subtle.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Usually rich people feel entitled not to tip. Working class and self made people who know the value of hard work are the best tippers.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You should always be looking for better employment, assholes or not.


Agreed.

I wrote this in the "Stop Complaining" thread in the Lyft forum:



Havoc said:


> Agreed.
> A lot here don't take any personal responsibility. Blame someone else because it is always someone else's fault, never their own. Cry and whine about it but don't do anything to remedy your situation. Don't confuse this with the occasional whine or complaint as everyone will do that at some point in time. It is the constant whine and complaint here, like the pax made me wait a few minutes or the gave me directions. That stuff is going to happen to ride share drivers regardless and the constant whine about it gets monotonous. They would rather consider themselves as victims of Uber and/or Lyft.
> 
> *The number one pro of a ride share driver is all the flexibility of the job. That in turn means the driver has all the flexibility to look for other employment if one so chooses, with all the down time, especially for the full time drivers. One can schedule interviews pretty much anytime at the discretion of their prospective employer and then speed off to work literally right after.*


----------

